# Debbie Delaney, Kirk Webster and Tony Jadczak at Maine Meeting October 19, 2013



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

The raffle this year also includes *three* full bee hives (8 Frame medium) with live bees for pick-up in April, courtesy of the MSBA, and Cumberland County Beekeepers Club.


----------

